# my goat pees alot



## CAROLINE (Sep 26, 2012)

hi. i think my goat has a kid or a urinary problem, she is peeing like every 5-10 mins. i dont have the money for a vet for 2 weeks, is there anything i can do?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Cranberry juice. I don't really know how much to give. What I have given is ten CCs three times a day for three days. My doe was so bad she had bloody urine and it cleared it up within a few hours.


----------



## CAROLINE (Sep 26, 2012)

*thank you*

thank you. i do have cranberry juice and a box of syringes. I put a bowl of juice out for the past 2 nights, but don't know if she drank it or kicked it over, the bowl was empty today and i refilled it this evening. i will start with the syringe in the morning.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My girls don't like straight cranberry juice but will slurp up a whole bottle of cranberry grape mix. However I find it easier for me to just squirt the pure cranberry juice it in their mouth so I know what they are getting. Hope she gets better.


----------



## CAROLINE (Sep 26, 2012)

yeah i put cranberry pomegranate juice in the bowl, but she wouldn't drink it when i held it out to her. i do have just cranberry so she will get some in the morning. thanks for your reply, i lost my male about 6 weeks ago because i didn't know a thing about goats. so my doe has been sick i think worms, but i got the wormer feed and she has good bowel movements and then a week ago she started peein alot, but in small amounts. i feel good about fixing her now, with the cranberry juice. i kept seeing must take to the vet until i joined this site. and she is only 4-6 months old so i didnt think she was pregnant, although my new alpine goat is trying to pregnate her, and she won't let it happen. (lol) thank you for your advise


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Your welcome and welcome to the goat world and goat spot. We all make mistakes when we first start out. I made many and lost one goat and nearly two. I try to treat my goats at home unless something is really major. Make sure your doeling does not get pregnant yet she is too young. Does can start coming into heat at three months old. I know there are allot of arguments on the right breeding age but my general rule is no younger than nine months.


----------



## CAROLINE (Sep 26, 2012)

ok. i may seperate the 2 goats. denny tries to mate her alot and my guess is she's maybe 5 months old. i bought her from a farmer on the road side so im not sure her exact age. i know she will be fine now. thanks.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Welcome to the goat spot! I agree, your doe is still young...better separate the male from her soon. =) Though, once you do separate them, consider getting each one a buddy, if you can. You can get a wether (neutered male) as a buddy for the buck and another doe or wether for your doe. The goats will do much better if they each have a buddy to hang out with. =D


----------



## CAROLINE (Sep 26, 2012)

I forgot about their buddy system. So far she has resisted him by laying on her bottom or running off. I will watch them more closely until i can get 2 more goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the male has bred her a bunch of times, she could have a uterine infection. 5 months old is too young to be pregnant. Definitely separate them.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oosh, what a hard way to start out. Goats are complicated and the first year with them is usually the toughest since you're trying to figure everything out. I'm suggest browsing through fiascofarm.com and read to your heart's content. There is a lot of wonderful info on there that will give you a great head start. :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am not sure if I missed it, but how old is that buck? I would castrate him RIGHT AWAY. Get someone to band him. Then they need to stay apart for a couple weeks so he is not fertile.

 I would get with a vet and get her a shot of Lutalyce. Just because she is lying down does not mean she is not able to breed her if he has not done so already. Those boys are very persistent little boogers. 

 Post a picture of them if you could, we love to see everyone's goats, and welcome.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with separating and castrating the buck. Chances are if he's been running with her for awhile she's already bred. 4-6 months is very young to breed, I would be concerned about kidding problems when/if she has kids so young. It would be a good idea to check with your vet and see about a lutalyce shot, though if they've been together for awhile it may be too late. 

There are some really good books out there that can help you get started and be better prepared for goats. Also, lots of websites out there that will help you research. :thumb: As well as threads on TGS.


----------



## CAROLINE (Sep 26, 2012)

okay


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Almarojo32 (Apr 5, 2016)

My goat has same issue pees every 5 or 10 minutes. He does drink water and i started giving him electrolytes in water. Should i stop? Give him cranberry juice instead?? He like a little iver 2 months


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

This is a really old post. Can you start your own thread?


----------

